# 라구 / 라고 vs. 다구



## vientito

check this site and its topic

http://www.inven.co.kr/board/powerbbs.php?come_idx=2046&l=184917

it uses 라구 as the ending.  I have always thought 라구 is only for quoted command and noun only.  Why not "다구" for a plain statement as such?


----------



## gjm0327

좀 추워지라구! Fisrt of all, you also use "다구" like "춥다구" but it changes the meaning.

춥다구! : (I said) I'm cold!

I think '추워지라구' comes from '추워져라' which means 'become cold!' as a imperative sentence. so this is also for command. 
So I sense that 추워져라구 became 추워지라구, which means (I said 'Become cold'! / please become cold.)
But I'm not sure if what I expained is correct. 

Here are some examples.
좀 따뜻해지라구. (from 따뜻해져라. But we don't say 따뜻해져라구)
좀 밝아지라구. (from 밝아져라)
좀 웃으라구. (from 웃어라)

Hope that I helped.


----------



## kenjoluma

1. 라구 is a bastardisation of 라고. You may find one thread on this specific matter in this forum, in which I remember I publicly announced my anger against this usage. 

2. -라 and -다. As you know, -라 is a stem for imperative while -다 is a stem for assertive.


----------



## vientito

Thank you all for the explanation.


----------



## vientito

Oh I just watched a korean film and in it I found this expression "그게 무슨 큰지라구!"  the context is about a guy did something and apologized to the woman and this is said by the woman.  I gather the meaning is somwhat along the line "what's the big deal!  that's no biggie"  Again I am sure it's uttered as a dialect form not a standard way.  But I do find the structure of it a bit curious.  As explained earlier 라고 only being used after a noun with 이라고 or after a command yet here it is placed immediately after an exclamation "무슨 큰지!"  I am wondering if it is right way to structure to combine an exclamation with a 라고.  The way I am asking is because I am not sure I hear it right or maybe she's speaking fast and I miss a word somewhere.


----------



## vientito

on second thought I might have misheard it.  It probably might have been this " 그게 무슨 큰 죄 라구!"  But honestly I really cannot hear a  이 in there.  Should it be " 그게 무슨 큰 죄 이라구!"

I hope this isn't one of those contraction businesses where the 이 just got left right out


----------



## kenjoluma

1.
이게 무슨 큰 죄라고! is correct.
If there is no coda (받침), there is no -이-. So, it's 죄라고, not 죄이라고.

2.
You are the keen one, aren't you. When I said -라 is for imperative, it actually means 'Verb + -라' is imperative.
'Noun + 라(고)' is for hearsay, or quotation. Note the difference. The Academy acknowledges those two 라 as different homonyms.

Therefore, those two two sentences "좀 추워지라고!" and "그게 무슨 큰 죄라고!" may look similar to each other, but quite different structures.


3.
'그게 무슨 큰 죄*라고*" can be analyzed as 

"그게 무슨 큰 죄라고 (생각하기에 나에게 그렇게 말합니까?)"

(You think) "this is such a big crime / violation!" (that you talk to me like that? _or_ that you treat me like that?)
= What kind of 'serious' crime (do you think it is that you talk to me like that?)

= What is so wrong (about it) ?


----------



## okcomter

'-라구' is Seoul dialect for '-라고'. Even if you say '라구' in conversation but in a written form, '-라고' is always correct without any exception.


----------

